# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Hallo, ik heet joop (jiooda) en zet mij in voor geestelijke problemen met een grote g

## Jiooda

Lieve mensen, 

Hieronder volgt een bekeringsverhaal en hoop U zo een beetje te vertellen wie ik ben.


Van Gereformeerde jongeling tot getrouwde man!

Mijn geschiedenis van bekering is begonnen toen ik ging speuren naar "Zaken " die de Bijbel beschreef en niet terug te vinden waren in 
* MIJN * kerk.( Vervulling en Volwassen Doop.)

Ik kwam bij dat zoeken terecht in een opwekkingsbeweging waar deze zaken wel gevonden werden. 

Maar eenmaal zover dat ikzelf dit zou moeten gaan geloven gingen mijn haren overeind staan en had ik het ene tegen- argument na het ander al voor in de mond liggen. 

De voorganger daar had er een hard hoofd in om deze gereformeerde kokosnoot te kraken. 

De formulieren van Enigheid de Catechisatie, de kerk, onze dominee, waren allemaal sta in de weg's om tot een werkelijk blij geloof te komen. 

Maar die voorganger had een Engelen geduld met mij en zei telkens :"Kijk Joop hier staat het in God's Woord, zie je wel ?"

En dan weerlegde ik dat weer met ;"ja maar etc."

Thuis streng maar liefdevol opgevoed.

Drie maal daags bijbel lezen aan tafel. 

Wij vroegen als grapje onze papa,:"Lees nu psalm 117 eens." Dat deed hij dan ook wel eens hoor en dan waren we na vier regels klaar met lezen!

Maar normaal gesproken ging meestal een heel hoofdstuk aan ons voorbij.

Braaf iedere Maandagavond naar de Catechisatie en bij een bepaalde leeftijd deed je dan"* Belijdenis. * etc. 

Het zat allemaal goed op een rijtje in je hoofd en kon bij wijze van spreken alle Bijbelboeken achter elkaar uit je hoofd opzeggen. 

Maar 

*blij klappend in je handen geloof* 

bezat ik niet en dat kwam ik dus wel tegen in die beweging.

Daar kreeg ik ook antwoorden op veel door mij gestelde vragen aan tafel van * Waarom gebeurd dit niet meer in de kerk bij ons.?* 

Daar kreeg ik van mijn vader te horen dat, dat voor vroeger was maar dat werkte nu niet meer in deze tegenwoordige tijd. 

En daar was de kous dan mee af, maar niet bij Joop!

Zo kwam ik dus met levend geloof in aanraking en kwam tot de ontdekking dat mijn 

*Kennisgeloof* ongeveer 30 tot 50 cm moest zakken.( Naar mijn Hart. )

Toen ik de deur van mijn hart openzette voor Jezus duurde het dan ook niet lang meer dat ik ging inzien dat de kinderdoop totaal onbijbels was/is en hoogstens gezien mag worden als een veredeld opdragen aan God.

Dopen kan pas als je bekeerd bent en je ja kunt zeggen tegen Jezus, ik wil U volgen.

Een baby kan dat niet en hoeft ook volgens 1 Corinte 7 vers 14 niet want het wordt daar door God * Heilig * verklaard.

Toen ik zover was dat ik mijn hart aan Jezus gaf en het zondaarsgebed uitsprak, kwam er grote blijdschap in mijn hart en leven.

Ik ging fluitend naar huis.
Onder veel protest, begrijpelijk overigens voor Ouders die het ook hun leven lang onderwezen hebben gekregen, werd ik volwassen gedoopt.

Maar had niet in de gaten dat de satan aan het eind van het doopbad zat en elke *reiziger God's* die uit het bad omhoogklom, wees op de koffer die hij had achtergelaten bij het kruis. 

Hij riep heel vriendelijk neem die mooie koffer mee, die zou je haast vergeten!

En ja hoor daar nam je in feite je zonden weer mee terug en het zondigen en weer vergeving vragen dat ving weer aan en wordt als zodanig 
ook in de kerk geleerd ondanks dat ze volwassen dopen. 

De reiniging en door God gekocht en betaald en dan zonder zonden zijn, met een * ALS* als uitzondering, wordt niet gepredikt.

We zingen er lustig op los in de Gemeente van Jezus Christus; 

*Zie ons voor U staan ,zondig en onrein, Etc* 

De Johannes Brieven spreken over een leven zonder zonde en *ALS* het dan eens gebeurd, is er vergeving bij de Vader; en dat is heel andere koek en weer revolutionair voor de huidige gemeenschappen waar wij in verkeren!

Na een tijdelijke terugslag en terugval heb ik mij ten tweede male overgegeven aan de Heer en met deze overgave ging de Heer mijn ogen openen voor allerlei gebedsbelemmeringen. 

Deze moest ik eerst opruimen, wilde Hij met mij verder gaan!

(Over deze gebedsbelemmeringen heb ik een apart artikel geschreven en als U daar belangstelling voor heeft, wil ik dat ook gaarne 
aan U opsturen.
U kunt het ook lezen ,zie linkerzijde bij de prikborden.) 

Nadien liet Hij mij de brieven van Paulus en Johannes met nieuwe ogen lezen.

Er gaat een geheel nieuwe wereld voor je open.
Johannes praat over zondeloos leven met als uitzondering:"En * ALS * je is een keer zondigt is er vergeving bij de Vader!

Wij doen nu met de wereld mee; en vragen iedere keer weer zeer hypocriet om vergeving.

Vindt je het gek dat de kerken sluiten en aan de vijand van God, de islam, worden verkocht?

Vindt je het gek dat de Christenheid gebukt gaat onder ziekte en voortijdige dood?

Ik niet, God zegt dit al in het begin van Zijn Woord. Deuteronomium 28 :"zegen en vloek"

En wat daar staat liegt er niet om en wordt vandaag waarheid tot de meest onbekende ziekte's toe, zie vers 61.

Wij moeten terug naar wat Jezus zei tegen de man die 38 jaar lang op genezing moest wachten:

" Ga heen en zondig niet meer opdat u niet iets erger's zal overkomen."

Denk je dat deze man nog gezondigd heeft?

Ik heb over deze kerkelijke situatie een zeer indringend gedicht geschreven wat u kunt lezen op mijn web-log. 

Zo voorlopig stop ik met mijn verhaal ik hoop dat U er wat aan heeft.

Lieve groeten en God's Rijke Zegen toegewenst door, Jiooda.

P.S.
Mochten er vragen overblijven dan mag U ze rustig stellen

----------


## sietske763

hier een mede christen....
welkom!
gr Sietske

----------


## shelara

Hallo Joop
Dat je geloof je veel schenkt, prima, maar de zin, "de kerk verkopen aan de vijand, de Islam" , waar slaat dat op?
Kun je dat uitleggen ( ik ben boeddhist, maar sta open voor alle mensen die wat dan ook geloven, of niets) daarom begrijp ik die zin ook niet.
gr Shelara

----------


## Jiooda

> Hallo Joop
> Dat je geloof je veel schenkt, prima, maar de zin, "de kerk verkopen aan de vijand, de Islam" , waar slaat dat op?
> Kun je dat uitleggen ( ik ben boeddhist, maar sta open voor alle mensen die wat dan ook geloven, of niets) daarom begrijp ik die zin ook niet.
> gr Shelara


Beste Shelara, 
Ik heb je vraag gelezen en zal je er zsm een antwoord op geven. Ik schrijf dit even omdat je anders zou gaan denken, dat ik verstek zou laten gaan.
Ik moet e.e.a goed op een rijtje zetten om het begrijpelijk te maken zowel voor jou als anderen.
Groeten en 
GBY

----------


## Jiooda

> Hallo Joop
> Dat je geloof je veel schenkt, prima, maar de zin, "de kerk verkopen aan de vijand, de Islam" , waar slaat dat op?
> Kun je dat uitleggen ( ik ben boeddhist, maar sta open voor alle mensen die wat dan ook geloven, of niets) daarom begrijp ik die zin ook niet.
> gr Shelara


Beste Shelara en met jou alle gelovigen van welke godsdienst dan ook, wil ik graag onderstaande studie meegeven waar u, de standpunten van de moslims kunt lezen en naslaan, die beweren dat alle godsdiensten buiten de islam, honden en apen zijn en uitgeroeid moeten worden.
Het is een lang stuk, maar het geeft u alle info die nodig is om u te beantwoorden, waarom de islam de vijand is van De God van Abraham, Isaäk en Jacob.
Groetend en 
GBY
Jiooda

JEZUS OF MOHAMMED? 

EEN VERGELIJKING TUSSEN DE STICHTERS VAN ’SWERELDS TWEE GROOTSTE RELIGIES 


INLEIDING 

Jezus stichtte het christendom, Mohammed stichtte de islam. 
Het christendom en de islam zijn de twee grootste religies in de wereld met respectievelijk ongeveer 1,8 en 1,1 miljard zielen. 
Zonder twijfel hebben deze mannen de mensheid op een machtige manier beïnvloed. 
Als religieuze leiders hebben zij veel op te volgen principes neergezet. 

Beide religies hebben veel gemeenschappelijk, maar verschillen zeer in andere aspecten. 
Hoe waren de karakters van de stichters? 
Hoe zijn zij met elkaar te vergelijken? 
Wat zegt de bijbel en de koran over Jezus? Wat vertellen hun leringen en handelingen hun volgelingen om te doen? Dit artikel beantwoordt deze vragen door enkele van hun handelingen en leringen te vergelijken en te contrasteren. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

ENKELE VAN HUN LAATSTE WOORDEN 

JEZUS: “Vader, vergeef het hun, want zij weten niet wat zij doen.” Lucas 23:34. (Dit zei hij toen hij aan het kruis stierf op Golgota nadat hij verraden en op geen legitieme grond ter dood veroordeeld was). 

MOHAMMED: “Moge Allah de joden en christenen vervloeken want zij bouwden plaatsen van aanbidding nabij de graven van de profeten.” (Mohammed werd jaren eerder vergiftigd en dit vergif had langzamerhand zijn gevolg. Hij zei dit toen hij stierf in de armen van zijn vrouw Aïsja). Boechari, deel 1, #427. 

COMMENTAAR 

Na beide mannen hun levens te hebben bestudeerd, vind ik dat de bovengenoemde vergelijking enkele van de grootste karakterverschillen weergeeft. Het zijn hun woorden bij het sterven, woorden die het einde van hun levens zullen markeren. Christus vraagt God om zijn vijanden te vergeven, terwijl Mohammed een bittere vervloeking uitspreekt tegen degenen die zijn overtuiging van profeetschap verwierpen. Zou het niet gepaster voor Mohammed zijn om Allah te vragen de christenen en de joden op het rechte pad te leiden toen hij aan het sterven was? 

================================================== ========= 

SLAVERNIJ 

JEZUS had geen slaven. Jezus leerde om anderen te behandelen als je zou willen dat zij jou behandelen. Jezus had geen slaven, en het is duidelijk uit zijn onderwijs dat hij geen slaven wilde hebben. Hij bevrijdde mensen, maakte hen niet tot slaaf. Niemand wil tot slaaf worden gemaakt tegen zijn wil. 

Verder schreef Paulus in 1 Timotheüs 1:8-10: 

“Wij weten, dat de wet goed is, indien iemand haar wettig toepast, wel wetend, dat de wet niet gesteld is voor de rechtvaardige, maar voor wettelozen en tuchtelozen, voor goddelozen en zondaars, voor onverlaten en onheiligen, voor vadermoorders en moedermoorders en doodslagers, hoereerders, knapenschenders, zielverkopers [= slavendrijvers], leugenaars, meinedigen ...” 

Uit deze verzen, zien we dat het met dwang tot slaaf maken van mensen, en te handelen in slaven, tegen het christelijk onderwijs ingaan. 

MOHAMMED was een slavendrijver. Hij bezat en verkocht veel slaven, zowel mannelijke als vrouwelijke. Hij zei dat Allah hem en zijn moslimvolgelingen toestond om gemeenschap te hebben met hun vrouwelijke slaven wanneer de mannen dat wilden. Verwijzingen in de koran zijn: Soera 33:50, 52, 23:5, en 70:30. Slaven werden beschouwd als “buit” voor moslims wanner zij gevangen genomen werden in strooptochten, dus zijn zij moslimbezit. Mohammed voelde zich trots en keurde het tot slaaf maken van duizenden mensen goed. 

De grote islamitische historicus Tabari schreef over Mohammeds seksuele omgang met zijn slaaf Marija: 

“Hij had gemeenschap met haar dankzij het feit dat zij zijn bezit was.” [Tabari, deel 39, pagina 194]. 

Mohammed maakte slaven van de mensen die hij overviel en bevocht. Het meest opmerkelijk waren de vrouwelijke en de kinderoverlevenden van Mohammeds slachtpartij van de 800 mannen (tieners en ouder) van de joodse stam Banoe Koeraiza, Soera 33:26. De Sirat Rasoelallah [3] – de eerste biografie van Mohammed, geeft veel meer details. Kort na de slachtpartij van de joodse mannen schreef Ibn Ishaak op pagina 173: 

"Die dag verdeelde de Profeet de eigendommen, de vrouwen en de zonen van de stam Koeraiza onder de moslims, en hij maakte de verdeling bekend van de paarden en de mannen en hield een vijfde deel achter.” (Mohammed en zijn familie hadden één vijfde van de opbrengst van de oorlog). ... Sa’d ibn Zaid al-Ansari werd door de Profeet met krijgsgevangenen van Koeraiza naar de Nadjd gestuurd om ze te verkopen voor paarden en wagen.” 

Boechari beschrijft ook dat Mohammed veel slaven bezat - deel 5, # 541 & deel 7, # 344. Mohammed had Negroïde, Arabische, Egyptische, mannelijke, vrouwelijke, joodse, christelijke en heidense Arabische slaven. 

Mohammed stond ook toe dat slaven hard werden geslagen. Toen zijn vrouw werd onderzocht of zij wel of niet overspel had gepleegd, sloeg Mohammeds schoonzoon, Ali, brutaal Aïsja’s slaaf in nabijheid van Mohammed om er van te verzekeren dat zij de waarheid over Aïsja vertelt. Hier is het citaat uit Ibn Ishaak “Sirat Rasoellallah”, vertaald als “Het leven van Mohammed”, door Wim Raven, (pagina 184): 

“De Profeet riep dus Bariera om haar te ondervragen. Ali gaf haar een paar harde klappen en zei: ‘Vertel de Profeet de waarheid!’” 

Mohammed weerhield Ali niet van het slaan van zijn slaaf. 

Mohammed stond ook toe dat nieuw gevangen genomen vrouwelijke slaven gebruikt werden voor seks. Uit de hadieth van Sahieh Moeslim deel 2, #3371: 

Aboe Sirma zei tot Aboe Sa’ied al Choedri: “O Aboe Sa’ied, hoorde je Allah’s gezant spreken over al-azl (coïtus interruptus)?” Hij zei: “Ja”, en voegde eraan toe: “We gingen weg met Allah’s gezant op expeditie naar de Moestalik en namen enkele uitstekende Arabische vrouwen gevangen, en we begeerden hen want we leden aan de afwezigheid van onze vrouwen, (maar terzelfder tijd) begeerden we ook losgeld voor hen. Dus we besloten om seksuele gemeenschap met hen te hebben en azl na te leven”( het terugtrekken van het mannelijke seksuele orgaan voor de uitstorting van sperma om conceptie te voorkomen). Maar we zeiden: “Wij zijn een daad aan het doen waarbij Allah’s gezant onder ons is, waarom vragen we hem niet?” Dus we vroegen Allah’s gezant en hij zei: “Het maakt niet uit als je het niet doet, want iedere ziel die voor de Dag van Opstanding geboren moet worden zal geboren worden.” 

En deel 3, #3432: 

Aboe Sa’ied al Choedri deed verslag dat bij de slag van Hoenain Allah’s gezant een leger naar Autaas zond en de vijand ontmoette en vocht met hen. Hen hebbende overwonnen en hen gevangen genomen, leken de Metgezellen van Allah’s boodschapper af te zien van gemeenschap met gevangen genomen vrouwen omdat hun echtgenoten polytheïsten zijn. Toen zond Allah, de Verhevene, ten aanzien hiervan naar beneden: “En getrouwde vrouwen, met uitzondering van haar, die gij bezit.” (Soera 4:24), (dat wil zeggen zij zijn beschikbaar voor hen wanneer hun Idda (menstruatie) periode tot een einde was gekomen). 

COMMENTAAR 

Jezus’ onderwijs zou mensen beletten om met dwang mensen tot slaaf te nemen. “En gelijk u wilt, dat u de mensen doen, doet u hun evenzo.” - Lucas 6:31. In plaats daarvan overvielen Mohammed en zijn soldaten veel mensen en dwongen hen tot slavernij. En hij ging nog verder, hij scheidde slavenfamilies door hen te verdelen tussen zijn soldaten en stond de mannen toe om de vrouwelijke slaven te verkrachten. (wordt vervolgt)
================================================== =======

----------


## Jiooda

ZONDE 

JEZUS werd zondeloos geboren, Hij leefde een zondeloos leven. Jezus bekrachtigde zijn zondeloosheid: 

Johannes 8:46 - “Wie van u overtuigt Mij van zonde? Als Ik waarheid spreek, waarom gelooft u Mij niet?” 

Zie ook 2 Corinthiërs 5:21, 1 Johannes 3:5 en Hebreeën 4:15. 

Van MOHAMMED werd gezegd dat hij een zondaar is: 

Soera 40:55 – “Heb geduld, voorzeker, Allah’s belofte is waar. En vraag bescherming tegen uw zonde en eert uw Heer 's morgens en 's avonds met de lof die Hem toekomt.” 

Soera 48:1,2 - “Wij hebben u een klaarblijkelijke overwinning verleend. Zodat Allah u tegen uw voorafgaande en toekomstige (aan u toegeschrevene) zonden moge behoeden” [i] 

Mohammed bad ook om vergeving van zijn zonden, Boechari deel 9, #482: 

“...O Allah! Vergeef mij de zonden die ik in het verleden deed of in de toekomst zal doen, en ook de zonden die ik in het verborgene of in het openbaar deed.” 

Verder erkende Mohammed zelfs het onrechtmatig beschadigen en vervloeken van mensen. Uit Sahieh Moeslim, deel 4, “Het boek van deugd en goede manieren, en toetreden de banden van verbondenheid,” hoofdstuk MLXXV: 

“HIJ WAAROP ALLAH’S APOSTEL EEN VERVLOEKING UITRIEP DIE HIJ EIGENLIJK NIET VERDIENDE, VOOR HEM ZAL HET EEN BRON VAN ONDERSCHEIDING EN GENADE ZIJN”. 

Hadieth #6287 - Aboe Hoeraira deed verslag van Allah’s Gezant zeggende: 

“O Allah, Ik ben een menselijk wezen en voor ieder persoon onder de moslims waarop ik vervloeking werp of uitroep of zweepslagen geef, maak het een bron van reinheid en genade.” 

COMMENTAAR 

Jezus was een mens zonder zonden – de Zoon van God. Mohammed was een zelf uitgeroepen profeet – een man in staat om te zondigen en fouten te begaan, die zowel goede als slechte eigenschappen heeft. Soms was hij vriendelijk, soms vervloekte hij veel mensen en deed hen kwaad. Hoeveel van hun natuur of karakter, werd onvermijdelijk vertaald in hun respectievelijke religie? Jezus was puur en zondeloos, Mohammed verklaarde dat hij tot 70.000 keer per dag om vergeving bad! Wie zou u liever volgen? 

================================================== ======== 

BESTRAFFEN VAN ZONDAARS DIE BEREID ZIJN ZICH TE BEKEREN 

JEZUS 

Uit Johannes 8:2-11: 

En ’s morgens vroeg was Hij weer aanwezig in de tempel, en al het volk kwam tot Hem en Hij zette Zich neer en leerde hen. En de schriftgeleerden en de Farizeeën brachten een vrouw, op overspel betrapt, en zij stelden haar in het midden en zeiden tot Hem: “Meester, deze vrouw is op heterdaad betrapt bij het plegen van overspel; en in de wet heeft Mozes ons bevolken zulken te stenigen; U dan, wat zegt U?” En dit zeiden zij om Hem in verzoeking te brengen, opdat zij iets hadden om Hem aan te klagen. 

Maar Jezus bukte neer en schreef met de vinger op de grond. Doch toen zij Hem bleven vragen, richtte Hij Zich op en zei tot hen: “Wie van u zonder zonde is, werpe het eerst een steen naar haar. En weer bukte Hij neer en schreef op de grond. 

En Jezus richtte Zich op en zie tot haar: “Vrouw, waar zijn zij? Heeft niemand u veroordeeld?” En zij zei: “Niemand, Heer. En Jezus zei: “Ook Ik veroordeel u niet. Ga heen, zondig van nu af niet meer!” 

MOHAMMED 

Uit de hadieth van Aboe Dawoed, #4428: 

“Boeraida zei: “Een vrouw van Ghamid kwam naar de Profeet en zei: “Ik heb overspel gepleegd”. Hij zei: “Ga terug”. Ze keerde terug en op de volgende dag kwam zij weer bij hem, en zei: “Waarschijnlijk wilt u mij terugsturen zoals u deed met Maiz b. Malik. Ik zweer bij Allah, ik ben zwanger.” Hij zei tot haar: “Ga terug”. Ze keerde toen terug en kwam de volgende dag tot hem. Hij zei tot haar: “Ga terug totdat je je kind gebaard hebt.” Ze keerde toen terug. Toen zij het kind gebaard had bracht ze het kind tot hem, en zei: “Hier is hij! Ik heb het kind gebaard.” Hij zei: “Ga terug, en zoog hem totdat u hem gespeend heeft.” Toen zij hem gespeend had, bracht zij hem naar hem met iets in zijn hand dat hij aan het eten was. De jongen werd aan één van de moslims gegeven en hij (de profeet) beval ten aanzien van haar. Dus werd een kuil voor haar gegraven, en hij gaf orders over haar en zij werd ter dood gestenigd. Chalid was één van degenen die stenen naar haar wierp. Hij gooide een steen naar haar. Toen een bloeddruppel op zijn wang viel, misbruikte hij haar. De profeet zei tot hem: “Beheers u, Chalid. Bij Hem in Wiens hand mijn ziel is, zij heeft zozeer berouw getoond dat als iemand per ongeluk een extra belasting doet en zich in overeenkomstige mate daarvan moest bekeren, hij vergeven zal worden”. Toen gaf hij orders over haar, bad over haar en ze werd begraven.”” (Word vervolgt)COMMENTAAR 

Hier zien we een sterk contrast tussen de twee mannen. Toen Jezus de overspelige vrouw behandelde, veroordeelde hij haar niet. Hij gebood haar om heen te gaan en niet meer te zondigen. Hij gaf haar een kans tot verlossing. – het uiterste voorbeeld van genade. 

Hoeveel mensen zijn de verkeerde weg op gegaan, maar waren jaren later in staat om hun levens om te keren? Niet alleen dit, maar zijn in staat geweest om ook anderen te helpen hun levens om te keren? Jezus bood de vrouw deze kans aan. Onder de wet konden de joden de vrouw ter dood stenigen, maar Christus’ liefde en compassie waren veel groter. 

Mohammeds benadering was erg verschillend. Als eerste probeerde hij de overspelige vrouwen weg te zenden. Zij biechtte haar zonden aan hem op, maar hij weigerde naar haar te luisteren en de zaak te behandelen. In plaats daarvan vertelde hij haar terug naar huis te gaan. Dit gebeurde drie keer. Drie keer ontliep Mohammed het oplossen van deze situatie. Tenslotte, na de vrouw voortdurende bekentenis, werd Mohammed gedwongen haar te confronteren met haar zonde. Hij stond haar toe om het kind te baren, te zuigen en te spenen, dat 1 tot 3 jaar kon duren. Toen keerde zij terug en Mohammed liet haar doden. 

Deze vrouw biechtte niet alleen op, maar zij toonde berouw. Zij was een goede moeder voor haar kind en zij was een verantwoordelijk lid van haar gemeenschap. Kon Mohammed haar vergeven zoals hij ook gedaan met andere zondaren? Mohammed nam veel anderen de zonden die zij begaan hadden niet kwalijk. Zelfs mensen die hun familieleden hadden gedood werden vergeven als zij getuigden dat hij een profeet van God was en dat er alleen één God was. Echter Mohammed was niet instaat om met compassie met de vrouw om te gaan. Hij kon niet langer kijken dan zijn neus lang was. Hij kon niet zien dat zij haar leven had omgekeerd, goed haar kind had opgevoed, en het goede aan het doen was. Mohammeds kortzichtigheid veroorzaakte haar dood. 

Mohammed handelde zelfs niet volgens joodse wet. In de wet van Mozes moest de overspeler ter dood worden gestenigd. Mohammed deed dit niet, hij gaf de vrouw enkele jaren te leven. Zelfs als je rekening houdt met het respijt dat hij haar gaf om het kind te baren, wachtte Mohammed totdat de vrouw het kind gespeend had. Natuurlijk waren er andere vrouwen die het kind zouden kunnen opvoeden. Mohammed maakte het zichzelf gemakkelijk; hij maakte zijn eigen regels toen hij voortging. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

OORLOG – BEHANDELING VAN VIJANDEN 

JEZUS: in Lucas 9:54, 55 berispte Jezus zijn discipels toen zij een plaats wilden vernietigen die hem verwierp. Ook, in Lucas 22:52, begonnen Jezus’discipels een gevecht tegen degenen die Jezus kwamen arresteren, hij stopte hen, en genas een man die in het gevecht gewond was geraakt. 

MOHAMMED vertelde zijn volgelingen om agressief oorlog te voeren tegen niet-moslims: Soera 9:5, 29. Soera 9 was één van de laatste soera’s die door Mohammed gegeven werd. In het begin, toen Mohammeds groep zwak was, gebood hij zijn volgelingen om met de andere mensen samen te leven. Nadat de moslims sterk geworden waren, gebood hij hen om de islam met dwang te verspreiden. Aboe Bakr, Oemar en Oethmaan continueerden zijn oorlogen van agressie. Enkele van Mohammeds handelingen bevatten: 

De slachting van ongeveer 800 joodse mannelijke gevangenen (opgeschreven in Soera 33:26). 
Hij gebood de executie van tien mensen toen hij Mekka innam. Drie van deze mensen waren slavenmeisjes die eerder om Mohammed gelachen hadden. Zie: “Het leven van Mohammed”, pagina’s 551 en 552. 
Hij viel de joodse stad Chaibar aan waar hij één van de joodse leiders gevangen nam en hem martelde om hem te dwingen te vertellen waar het begraven geld was. Toen de man weigerde te praten en bijna dood was, gebood Mohammed dat zijn hoofd afgehakt moest worden. Zie: “Het leven van Mohammed”, pagina 515. 
COMMENTAAR 

Niemand zou Jezus kunnen voorstellen als iemand die de executie van slavenmeisjes gebood vanwege het bespotten van hem enkele jaren eerder. Hij bracht een betere boodschap en een betere manier van leven. Niemand zou Jezus voor kunnen stellen als iemand die een man martelt om begraven geld te onthullen. Zijn leven kende geen hebzucht. 

Mohammed zou een erg brutale man kunnen zijn. Is het doden van enkele slavenmeisjes voor het bespotten van hem gerechtvaardigd? Is het doden van hen daarom gerechtvaardigd? Is het redelijk? Schetst het martelen van een man om slechts geld te krijgen het type gedrag dat men zou moeten volgen, gehoorzamen of imiteren? 

Wordt vervolgt------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Jiooda

VROUWEN & TROUWEN 

JEZUS was niet getrouwd. Hij genas vrouwen, vergaf vrouwen en bemoedigde vrouwen. Het nieuwe testament leerde dat echtgenoten hun vrouwen moeten liefhebben en niet ruw met hen om moeten gaan: Kolossenzen 3:19, Efeziërs 5:25, dat mannen en vrouwen in Christus gelijk zijn– Galaten 3:28, dat zij met respect behandeld moeten worden – 1 Petrus 3:7. MOHAMMED gebood zijn mannelijke volgelingen om hun ongehoorzame vrouwen te slaan. Hij gaf mannen de rechten om hun vrouwen te slaan die hen hardnekkig ongehoorzaamden. 

Soera 4:34 “En degenen, van wie gij ongehoorzaamheid vreest, wijst haar terecht en laat haar in haar bedden alleen en tuchtigt haar .” [ii] 

Het bovengenoemde vers werd geopenbaard met het oog op een vrouw die bij Mohammed klaagde dat haar echtgenoot haar in het gezicht sloeg, wat nog steeds zichtbaar was. Eerst zei Mohammed tot haar: “Maak het goed met hem”, maar voegde toen toe: “Wacht totdat ik erover nagedacht heb.” Later werd het bovengenoemde vers geopenbaard, en Mohammed voegde toe: “Wij (Hij en de vrouw) wilde één ding, Allah wilde wat anders.” 

De hadieth zegt ook veel over vrouwen: 

Mohammed zei dat vrouwen in het algemeen zo slecht zijn, dat zij de meerderheid van de mensen in de hel zullen uitmaken. Verdergaand met Boechari: 

Deel 1, #301: “O vrouwen! Geef aalmoezen, want ik heb gezien dat de meerderheid van de bewoners van het Hellevuur jullie zijn. Zij vroegen: “Waarom is dit zo, O Apostel van Allah?” Hij antwoordde: “Jullie vloeken frequent en zijn ondankbaar naar jullie echtgenoten.” 

Boechari deel 1, #28: 

“De Profeet zei: “Mij werd het Hellevuur getoond en de meerderheid van zijn bewoners waren vrouwen die ondankbaar waren.” Gevraagd werd: “Geloven zij niet in Allah?” (of zijn zij ondankbaar tot Allah?). Hij antwoordde: “Zij zijn ondankbaar naar hun echtgenoten en zijn ondankbaar voor de gunsten en het goede aan hen gedaan...”” 

Sahieh Moeslim zegt dat zij een minderheid in het Paradijs zijn: 

Deel 4, #6600: “Imran Hoesain deed verslag dat Allah’s gezant zei: ‘Onder de bewoners van het Paradijs zullen de vrouwen een minderheid vormen.’” 

Door deze twee hadieth tezamen te nemen zien we dat Mohammed zei dat vrouwen een minderheid in het Paradijs zijn, en de meerderheid in de hel. Daarom is het niet een statistische ratio vanwege de waarschijnlijkheid dat er meer vrouwen dan mannen zijn. Mohammed zag vrouwen als zondiger dan mannen. En de reden dat er meer vrouwen in de hel zijn is omdat de vrouwen hun echtgenoten ondankbaar waren! 

Mohammed zei ook dat vrouwen minder intelligent zijn dan mannen: 

Boechari, deel 1, #301: 

“... Toen passeerde hij (Mohammed) de vrouwen en zei: “O vrouwen, geef aalmoezen want ik heb gezien dat de meerderheid van de bewoners van het Hellevuur jullie zijn.” Zij vroegen: “Waarom is dat zo O gezant van Allah?” Hij antwoordde: “Jullie vloeken frequent en zijn ondankbaar naar jullie echtgenoten. Ik heb niemand gezien die meer tekort komt in intelligentie en religie dan jullie. Een voorzichtig gevoelige man zou enkelen van jullie weg kunnen leiden.” De vrouwen vroegen: “O gezant van Allah, wat komt tekort in onze intelligentie en religie?” Hij zei: “Is het bewijs van twee vrouwen niet gelijk aan het getuigenis van één man?” Zij antwoordden bevestigend. Hij zei: “Dit is de tekortkoming in hun intelligentie...” 
COMMENTAAR 
Christus’ onderwijs laat zien dat vrouwen en mannen vanuit Gods gezichtpunt gelijk zijn. “Er is geen mannelijk of vrouwelijk in Christus”. Sociaal gezien ging Christus met hen om volgens de genade van zijn Vader. 

Mohammed positioneerde vrouwen tussen slaven en vrijen. Zelfs vandaag de dag worden vrouwen behandeld als tweede klas en beheerst door de mannen. Dit is vanwege de positie die Mohammed in zijn leringen aan hen gaf. 

CHRISTUS’ IDENTITEIT 

JEZUS zei dat Hij de Zoon van God was: Johannes 5:18-27, 10:36, Matteüs 26:63, 64: 

Hij zei tot hen: “Maar u, wie zegt u, dat Ik ben? Simon Petrus antwoordde en zei: “U bent de Christus, de Zoon van de levende God! Jezus zei: “Gezegend bent u, Simon Barjona, want vlees en bloed heeft u dat niet geopenbaard, maar mijn Vader, die in de hemelen is.” Matteüs 16: 15-17 

JEZUS IS HET WOORD VAN GOD 

“Het Woord is vlees geworden en het heeft onder ons gewoond en wij hebben zijn heerlijkheid aanschouwd, een heerlijkheid als van de eniggeborene van de Vader, vol van genade en waarheid.” Johannes 1:14 

JEZUS ALS GOD 

“Christus Jezus… die, in de gestalte Gods zijnde, het Gode gelijk zijn niet als een roof heeft geacht, maar Zichzelf ontledigd heeft, en de gestalte van een dienstknecht heeft aangenomen, en aan de mensen gelijk geworden is...” Filippenzen 2:5-7 

MOHAMMED zei dat Jezus niet de Zoon van God was – de koran maakt geen onderscheid tussen profeten, en volgens hem is Christus niet meer dan een gezant: 

Soera 5:75: De Messias, de zoon van Maria was slechts een boodschapper; voorzeker, alle boodschappers vóór hem zijn heengegaan. En zijn moeder was een waarheidslievende vrouw.” 

De koran ontkent Christus’ goddelijke oorsprong: 

Soera 43:59: Hij (Jezus) is niets dan een dienaar wie Wij Onze gunst schonken en Wij stelden hem tot voorbeeld voor de kinderen van Israël.” 

Soera 3:59: Voorzeker, het geval van Jezus is bij Allah hetzelfde als dat van Adam. Hij (Allah) schiep hem uit stof en zei: “Wees” en hij werd.” 

COMMENTAAR 

Christus, als een groots profeet en leraar, leerde ook dat Hij de Zoon van God was, het Woord van God, de Messias, en God die mens geworden was. Mohammed ontkende dit. Of Jezus was de waarheid aan het vertellen, of hij was een leugenaar of gek. Beide mannen konden niet correct zijn aangaande Christus’ identiteit. Vergeet niet dat Mohammed uit de woestijn kwam, met “openbaringen” ongeveer 600 jaar later. Hij had weinig idee waarover hij aan het spreken was. Hij sprak frequent de bijbel tegen waarvan hij overtuigd was dat die het woord van God was. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------ 

JEZUS WAS AANBIDDING WAARDIG 

Een man aanbad Jezus, en Jezus permitteerde het, maar Jezus leerde dat alleen God aanbeden mocht worden in Matteüs 4:10: 

Toen zie Jezus tot hem: “Ga weg, satan!” Er staat immers geschreven: “De Heer, uw God, zult u aanbidden en Hem alleen dienen.” 

Niettemin stond Jezus toe dat mensen hem aanbaden in Matteüs 8:2: 

"En zie, een melaatse kwam tot Hem en viel voor Hem neer, zeggende...” 

De bijbel beveelt ons om Jezus Christus te aanbidden: 

“… opdat allen de Zoon eren gelijk zij de Vader eren. Wie de Zoon niet eert, eert ook de Vader niet, die Hem gezonden heeft.” Johannes 5:23 

“… En Hem moeten alle engelen Gods huldigen." Hebreeën 1:5 

“... opdat in de naam van Jezus zich alle knie zou buigen van hen, die in de hemel en die op de aarde en die onder de aarde zijn, en alle tong zou belijden: “Jezus Christus is Heer, tot eer van God, de Vader!” Filippenzen 2:10, 11 

MOHAMMED: JEZUS WAS AANBIDDING NIET WAARDIG 

De koran zegt dat Jezus aanbidding niet waardig is: 

Soera 43:81: “Indien de Barmhartige een zoon had, dan zou ik de eerste der aanbidders zijn.” 

COMMENTAAR 

Alleen God heeft het recht om als goddelijk aanbeden te worden. Mensen hebben aanbidding ontvangen als aardse heersers, maar God gebood dat Hij alleen aanbeden mag worden. Jezus leerde dit, en ontving aanbidding. Mohammed wist niet wie Jezus was, en dus erkende hij de aanbidding van de Zoon van God niet. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------ 

GEBED 

JEZUS leerde zijn discipels om eenvoudig en uit het hart te bidden. God luistert naar het hart, niet naar de uiterlijke vorm: 

Matteüs: 6:5-13: “Maar u, wanneer u bidt, ga in uw binnenkamer, sluit uw deur en bid tot uw Vader in het verborgene; en uw Vader, die in het verborgene ziet, zal het u vergelden. En gebruikt bij uw bidden geen omhaal van woorden, zoals de heidenen; want zij menen door hun veelheid van woorden verhoord te zullen worden.” 

Jezus leerde dat waar gebed een uitdrukking was van relatie en communicatie met een hemelse Vader. 

MOHAMMED leerde geformaliseerde gebedsrituelen: (citaten zijn uit Boechari, deel 1) 

488 - een biddend persoon passeren doet zijn gebed teniet. 

489 - het is een zonde om iemand te passeren wanneer hij aan het bidden is. 

660 - sta niet op uit het gebed voor de Imam, of God zal je gezicht in een apengezicht veranderen. 

685 - als de gebedsrijen (van mannen) niet recht zijn, zal God de gezichten veranderen. 

690 - als de gebedsrijen niet recht zijn, is het gebed niet goed. 

717 - als je opkijkt tijdens het bidden, verlies je je gezichtsvermogen. 

759 - als je de buigingen niet volmaakt verricht, zijn je gebeden niet aanvaard. 

Deze mannen waren nogal verschillend. Beiden hebben hun stempels gezet op de wereld. Christenen volgen Christus, moslims volgen Mohammed. Beiden beweren van God te zijn, maar hun leringen en handelingen spreken elkaar tegen. Alleen één kon waarlijk van God zijn. 

Jezus zei dat valse profeten zouden komen: Matteüs 24:11 - “En vele valse profeten zullen opstaan en velen zullen zij verleiden.” Is het mogelijk dat Mohammed in de categorie van valse profeten valt? 

------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
BRONNEN 

[1] 
“Sahieh Al-Boechari” - “The Translation of the Meanings of Sahieh Al-Boechari”, vertaald door Dr. M Khan, Kitab Bhavan, New Delhi, India. 

[2] 
“Sahieh Muslim”, vertaald in het Engels door A. Siddiqi, International Islamic Publishing House, Riyadh, Saudi Arabia. 

[3] 
“Sirat Rasoelallah” – vertaald als “Het leven van Mohammed” door Wim Raven, Bulaaq, Amsterdam. 

[4] 
“The History of Tabari”, SUNY, Albany, New York, USA. 

[5] 
“Sunan of Aboe Dawoed”, Al-Madina Publications, New Delhi, India

----------


## shelara

Joop, ik heb melding gemaakt van dit stuk, je kletst er wat op los, in naam van de PVV of jezelf, maakt niet uit, maar er klopt zo weinig ( niets) van je verhaal en ik zie het als spam en een poging de Islam zwart te maken.
Dit is geen uitlaatklep (i.m.o) voor deze verspreiding van onwaarheden.
Shelara

----------


## Jiooda

> Joop, ik heb melding gemaakt van dit stuk, je kletst er wat op los, in naam van de PVV of jezelf, maakt niet uit, maar er klopt zo weinig ( niets) van je verhaal en ik zie het als spam en een poging de Islam zwart te maken.
> Dit is geen uitlaatklep (i.m.o) voor deze verspreiding van onwaarheden.
> Shelara


Als je het allemaal al wist waarom vroeg je er dan om. Overigens was het geen poging maar gewoon de waarheid en die is moeilijk te pruimen als je onwetend iets goed praat.
Vr Groet
Joop.

----------


## shelara

> Als je het allemaal al wist waarom vroeg je er dan om. Overigens was het geen poging maar gewoon de waarheid en die is moeilijk te pruimen als je onwetend iets goed praat.
> Vr Groet
> Joop.


Uw waarheid, niet DE waarheid.
Verder wacht ik af wat de moderatie doet met deze verhalen ( hou het netjes)
past niet in een gezondheidsforum.
Ter informatie, ik weet genoeg over de Islam en het Christendom om te weten dat beide lelijke en mooie dingen bevatten, even als aanvulling.
Verder ben ik met u uitgepraat over deze zaak.

----------


## Jiooda

> Uw waarheid, niet DE waarheid.
> Verder wacht ik af wat de moderatie doet met deze verhalen ( hou het netjes)
> past niet in een gezondheidsforum.
> Ter informatie, ik weet genoeg over de Islam en het Christendom om te weten dat beide lelijke en mooie dingen bevatten, even als aanvulling.
> Verder ben ik met u uitgepraat over deze zaak.


Ik leg mij neer bij uw besluit en ben het wel met u eens wat deze discussie aangaat maar vergeet u toch niet dat u haar zelf heeft geopend!!

----------


## sietske763

ja shelara, je vroeg zelf om tekst en uitleg.....
dus vind ik je ractie in deze niet juist.

----------


## shelara

> ja shelara, je vroeg zelf om tekst en uitleg.....
> dus vind ik je ractie in deze niet juist.


Sietske, ik vraag een ding, niet een heel epistel waarom de een beter is dan de ander.

----------


## christel1

Persoonlijk denk ik dat het beter is om deze discussie te sluiten, over en uit dus.
Laat ieder geloof in zijn eigen waarde, in elk geloof zijn er goeie en slechte dingen.
Godsdienstoorlogen zijn er altijd geweest en zijn er nu nog, ook oorlogen door de Christenen veroorzaakt in "overtuiging" van het geloof. 
Dit heeft niets meer te maken met een gezondheidsforum maar met eigen overtuigingen, als jullie willen praten over "geloof" stuur elkaar dan een PB met jullie mailadres en praat daar over geloof en overtuigingen maar aub laat dit hier ophouden. Er worden door deze uitlatingen mensen gekwetst en dit is niet de bedoeling van een forum. 
Mvg 
Christel1 
Moderator

----------

